# Top Spec TURBO - anyone feed this?



## applecart14 (12 November 2014)

To cut a long story short my 17yr old WB is on Spillers Instant Energy Mix and Good Doer Chaff as well as Magic supplement (was a very spooky horse before moving yards, and glucosamine for his joints).  

I give the comp mix to give him stamina rather than fizz and its ideal for him as he is quite a laid back chap.  We only compete every other week, sometimes every third week now and it seems like a lot of feed for just the one day that I need it.

At Your Horse Live I was informed my Dengie that I was underfeeding my horse his vitamin and mineral supplements.  I had been feeding pink powder as he'd always been a very colicky horse but since moving has only had one attack and because the Magic calmer had prebiotic in it anyway gave up the Pink Powder in the end.   She is probably right, he is lacking vitamins now I don't feed pink powder, I just assumed the Magic had enough of everything in it to allow for the lack of Pink Powder, which of course was a feed balancer in itself.  

 So on her suggestion (and because her mate worked there) I toddled off to the Top Spec stand where it was suggested that I feed him a balancer (seems every feed manufacturer wants to sell this product). However the way it was explained to me did make sense.  Whislt there I told the nutritionist about the Instant Energy mix I give my box to give him a little stamina as he used to literally doze in between jumping classes whilst tied up to the trailer!

Since being on the Instant Energy mix he's been fine and has loads more energy (although you could contribute this to his increased fitness levels too and the fact he is a really nice healthy weight now having moved from a very rich ex dairy farm grazing to a lovely yard with less rich grass).

She suggested feeding a handful of 'Top Spec Turbo' about an hour and a half before a lesson/competition and this would have the desired effect.   Just wondered if this was actually feasible.  I thought that with a competition mix you fed according to work done and that it had an accumulative effect, i.e you couldn't just bung it in your horse the day before and expect to see a difference!

Do you feed Turbo to your horse?  If so how much and when?  Is it an hour before?  Or do you keep your horse on it daily?

Please help as really confused with this subject.  I am also a little nervous in case I send said horse into a total fruit loop.


----------



## NellRosk (13 November 2014)

I wouldn't feed a handful before competition, I would just feed the recommended amount in your horses feed. I used to feed TopSpec turbo but my horse is a very laid back ID and it didn't make a blind bit of difference (but no feeds do with my horse). Have you tried Dengie naked oats? The man in the feed shop sold them to me with a word of caution that they would probably send him insane... they didn't. But he said to soak the oats and then feed with the juice as it was (quote) 'rocket fuel'. So you may want to try feeding those? 

Or you might just want to accept that that is your horse. I literally tried for about 5 years swapping and changing things in R's feeds before accepting that he was just a lazy sod  we now work more on schooling to wake him up and I must say it has improved him no end. To improve your horses' stamina I would just work on getting him as fit as physically possible.


----------



## MillionDollar (16 November 2014)

I feed Topspec All-In-One (£82.50 for 20kg that lasts 1 horse 200 days), Topspec Turbo and Sugarbeet with a handful of Graze On.

However, you canNOT make a horse fizzy with feed, it's a myth, other factors make a horse 'fizzy'.


----------



## sonjafoers (17 November 2014)

I was feeding one of mine Turbo about an hour & a half before riding and it didn't make any difference at all, I then tried her on it as her regular feed and again it did nothing. I kept going with it but eventually gave it to a friend who also had no luck with it. I also tried the Top Spec Performance Cubes with mine which did oomph her up but made her very spooky and silly.

I disagree with MillionDollar because in my experience you can make a horse fizzy with feed but I guess they are all different!

I've had great success with Winergy Equilibrium Medium to give energy & power on both of mine, one has 2 kg a day which is the minimum required for her to get her full vits & mins and one gets less but is topped up with a general purpose vit & min supplement. There will be plenty of suggestions on here as we all have preferred feeds but if yours is doing well on the Instant Energy mix why change it? You could simply add a general purpose vit & min supplement and keep things as they are.


----------

